# Electric Bike de-restriction



## vernalcross (1 Nov 2007)

I have a Salisbury electric bicycle (bought from powacycle.co.uk) which at the usual 15 m/h feels incredibly frustrating, particularly as i go uphill. Does anyone know how would i go about it to de-restrict it?


----------



## andygates (1 Nov 2007)

You'd probably need to get to the control board and change a resistor or flick a dip-switch... but first we need a technical diagram or a crazed bike hacker.


----------



## Brock (1 Nov 2007)

The chaps on the Pedelecs.co.uk forum might be able to help more specifically if you have no joy here. Have you tried pedaling harder?


----------



## Arch (2 Nov 2007)

vernalcross said:


> I have a Salisbury electric bicycle (bought from powacycle.co.uk) which at the usual 15 m/h feels incredibly frustrating, particularly as i go uphill. Does anyone know how would i go about it to de-restrict it?




You find 15mph uphill frustrating? I dream of double figures uphill on a pedal bike. I'd just enjoy the ride....


----------



## LeeW (8 Mar 2008)

Even if you de-restricted it, I think you would be lucky to get 15Mph up any kind of hill as the motor simply won't be powerful enough (assuming it is a 250w motor which is the legal max).
Beware of messing with the controller as you could put too much power though the motor and fry it making it useless.


----------



## RedBike (9 Mar 2008)

Probably not worth the trouble, A 200w motor powering a a 25(?)kg bike is never going to be quick.


----------



## stevew (14 Mar 2008)

Don't know if it will help but have a look here http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/flecc/
There is a bit about derestricting the Ezee bikes


----------

